# Tips for Motorhome at alpe d’ Huez during Tour de France



## Gman (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi 
My family and I have rented a motorhome for 2 weeks for the purpose to go to France this summer.
We want to park the motorhome on alpe d’Huez to se the race the 19 of July.
We have booked a campsite In the valley from 13.-17. July. 
The plan is to drive up the mountain the 17. July (2 days before the race) to find a spot and feel the atmosphere. 
The 16 th of July we have planned to try to cycle up the alpe.

Any advice? To days before to find a spot is that anyway possible?
Thanks


----------



## witzend (Apr 27, 2018)

Gman said:


> Hi Any advice? To days before to find a spot is that anyway possible?
> Thanks



I've followed the Tour a couple of times some people get in place days in advance on the climbs. When you cycle up you'll see what spaces there are or look on google street view


----------



## dij260 (Apr 27, 2018)

*alpe d’ Huez*


GMan. I have followed the TDF for many years. Alpe d'Huez is early in this years calendar before the Pyrenees and the stage finish is at the top so in my humble opinion, it will be very busy so I would aim to get there on the Monday if you want a decent place especially as stage 13 the next day starts from the beautiful village of Bourg d'Osains at the foot of d'hues.
For information, the Casio Supermarket at Bourg has a service point for Motorhomes.
If I was going this year I would look for somewhere at the bottom at Bourg and walk up the Alp and then have a base to watch the start on the Friday. The team buses are likely to bee in the village so you might get a chance of seeing some of the top riders on the Friday.
Can't make it this year but that would be my plan.
Whatever you do, the atmosphere on Alp d'Huez will be fantastic


----------



## 5andy (Apr 27, 2018)

I would agree with David. I have been on the Alpe 3 times when the TDF was there, camping rather than motorhoming, but people start arriving on the hill more than a week in advance and all the obvious spots dissapear very quickly. So unless you want to spend most of your holiday on the side of an albeit iconic mountain, the most doable is to park up somewhere at the bottom and walk or cycle up on the day. We prefer cycling, as well as a challenge it is the fastest way off the hill as the police just let you through. Even at the bottom of the hill it is fantastically entertaining in the days building up to the race and something else on race day. Hairpin 12 or Dutch corner is simply madness before the race arrives But its something else all the way to the top.


----------



## witzend (Apr 29, 2018)

Look here  45.089457   6.084516   and surrounding area


----------



## Calum (Apr 29, 2018)

In 1995 I did exactly this with 5 friends and a 6mth old baby!
Followed Le Tour from Belgium down to the Alps and on to the Pyrenees in a pop-top VW Camper. 
We
Cycles many of the stages ahead of the tour cavalcade.
For Alp d'heuz we arrived the day before and bagged a spot just after at 'Bend 9'. There was no room to put up a tent so I slept under the van lol.

Great atmosphere, we cycled up the climb the day before. It is fightening to see how quickly the pro riders climb it!


----------

